
How Music Affects Your Productivity | Business + Innovation - busterc
http://www.fastcompany.com/3032868/work-smart/how-music-affects-your-productivity?curator=MediaREDEF
======
kubiiii
Great opportunity to share some of our listening habits and playlists while
working. What seems to work for me go from ambient (boards of canada, tycho,
you should really try rone Tohu bohu) to IDM like Aphex Twin (the newly
released caustic window LP is great for working). Soft shoegaze like slowdive
or soft psychedelic folk like mazzy star does the trick. I think that neo
classical music such as Max Richter's is a good choice for working either. But
I want to find out more!

Can't really measure productivity impact but it does seem to lower distraction
and to even output over a long time span.

